# Arena Construction Kent



## Rosieripples (9 February 2015)

Hello All,

I'm looking for some recommendations and advice,  we have planning for a 40x20 Arena and we would like to search around for the best prices.
We already have a great ton of crushed hardcore on site and very good access for HGVS.

Does any one have any recommendations on companies? 
Any costs?

We would look at having the ground work completed separately and ordering the surface in from another supplier if this worked out cheaper.

Open to any ideas!

Thank you.


----------



## DanBlake25 (9 February 2015)

Added to your thread


----------

